
Create programs for all Amiga platforms with Lazarus - doener
http://blog.alb42.de/2016/04/20/create-programs-for-all-amiga-platforms-with-lazarus/
======
ZenoArrow
Good to see Lazarus is still being developed. IIRC it's using Pascal as the
base language, which may be of interest to some.

In a similar way, you can create programs for all Amiga platforms and a number
of non-Amiga platforms using Hollywood:

[http://www.hollywood-mal.com](http://www.hollywood-mal.com)

This is the full list of supported platforms (at the time of writing):

AmigaOS 3 (m68k)

AmigaOS 4 (ppc)

Android (arm)

AROS (i386)

Linux (arm)

Linux (i386)

Linux (ppc)

Mac OS X (i386)

Mac OS X (ppc)

MorphOS (ppc)

WarpOS (m68k/ppc)

Windows (i386)

~~~
noir_lord
> IIRC it's using Pascal

It uses a superset of old-style Pascal called Object Pascal (the different is
somewhat akin to C -> C++) which is actually a really nice language.

~~~
anthk
And contrary to C++ with C , you can use an objectless FreePascal syntax just
fine :)

~~~
noir_lord
Indeed, I still miss writing desktop applications in Delphi 6, it absolutely
nailed the sweet spot between RAD, good output, ease of use while not limiting
your ability to get down and dirty, throw in the VCL and the insane number of
aftermarket components and you have a developer experience I _still_ haven't
seen matched (ironically not even by later versions of Delphi).

~~~
ZenoArrow
> "you have a developer experience I still haven't seen matched (ironically
> not even by later versions of Delphi)."

Out of interest, have you tried C#? Delphi and C# share the same lead
architect.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anders_Hejlsberg](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anders_Hejlsberg)

~~~
narag
Was he? IIRC he was more like Borland CTO or something while Chuck Jazdzewski
(also poached by Microsoft, now in Google I think) was the project leader.
Anders did write TurboPascal by himself though.

Anyway, C# is not so close to Delphi. Both the language and the feel of the
IDE are more similar to Java/Eclipse than to (good old times) Delphi.

I've used C# for several projects and, even using a decent machine, the two
seconds delay (for best case) was there when doing mostly everything, while
Old Delphi and current Lazarus snap.

~~~
ZenoArrow
> "Was he?"

Yes. Read the Wikipedia page, it clearly states he was the chief architect.

~~~
narag
I _had_ read the Wikipedia page. But, you know, Wikipedia isn't always right.

------
phjesusthatguy3
Does anyone know what a 4000T is worth these days? I've got the computer the
local library used to use for their local access cable channel rotting away in
my basement right now. I have no use for it but I'd like to make sure someone
who wanted it got it rather than sending it off to some unknown fate.

~~~
wk_end
If you have an old Amiga and if you haven't already, crack it open and remove
the battery. The ones Commodore shipped them with are prone to leaking acid
all over the PCB, destroying it [1].

[1]
[http://members.iinet.net.au/~davem2/overclock/batt.html](http://members.iinet.net.au/~davem2/overclock/batt.html)

~~~
phjesusthatguy3
Thank you. I'll check that when I get home tonight.

~~~
edem
Was it leaking?

~~~
phjesusthatguy3
fortunately not. thanks for the heads up though.

------
tluyben2
Nice work! Lazarus is pretty nice but it's community is not large enough. It
could be an excellent tool for cross platform and mobile, but the last time I
tried mobile it was far from trivial to get anything working. It works, but it
needs a lot of effort to make it easy.

------
systems
this is a question for those using freepascal, how would you compare it to
modern languages like scala, go, rust

~~~
noir_lord
Free Pascal implements Object Pascal.

Not used it in a while but I was a Delphi programmer years ago.

Object Pascal is a decent language, it implements most of the OO features
you'd expect in a 'modern' language.

It has very nice data type support via records, nice out the box string
support, it supports properties with optional read/write specifiers (really
useful). The usual stuff in terms of interfaces and generics.

It's unit system is clean, clear and unambiguous.

Moving away from the language it's compiler is very fast as is the output,
it's generally in the same order of magnitude as C++ or Java
([https://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u64q/pascal.html](https://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u64q/pascal.html)
the always unreliable in the realworld benchmarks).

~~~
systems
another question please

i believe cross compilation (ability to compile to many platforms from one
source code, from one dev machine and target many other platforms)

and the ability to easily mix assembly with code

are touted as some of freepascal/lazarus special features/edges, is this
correct, or is this not very special or particularly powerfull in
freepascal/lazarus

~~~
ALB42
Especially powerful is the LCL (Lazarus component library) a GUI wrapper
library which makes it possible to "write once compile everywhere" (Slogan of
Lazarus). An in difference to QT or gtk and such toolskits it looks native on
every platform because in the backend LCL can use GTK, GTK2, QT, Win-API or in
this case MUI to create the GUI, so the application look not like aliens but
native.

